# Does anyone have a clue what this 16" bike is? Looks late 20's early 30's to me.



## widpanic02 (Dec 12, 2012)

Help ! I need somebody help! Not just anybody! You know I need someone! Heeellllpp.


----------



## F4iGuy (Dec 12, 2012)

a girls bike...sorry but someone had too!


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 12, 2012)

a pic of underside of BB may have some clues,


----------



## widpanic02 (Dec 13, 2012)

*Nothing gets by you!!!*



F4iGuy said:


> a girls bike...sorry but someone had too!




Well ladies and gentleman I pulled this bike out of the back of someone's truck who was on the way to the scrap yard. I figured the skiptooth chainring was worth the 5 dollars I paid for it . I am not an expert on kids bikes or anything girls bike related, but I figured this little one had survived close to a century why not try to give her a few more birthdays . I thought it being a prewar 16" bike was cool and the wooden pedal blocks were different. As F4Iguy has stated, stunning us with his uncanny bike knowledge this Is a girls bike . But seriously I thought someone might be able to look at the chainring design or the handlebars/grips and recognize the make . Thanks for your help.


----------



## Iverider (Dec 13, 2012)

There's a set of 16" Chain Treads in the classifieds beggin you to put this bike back together. Who knows...they could be the next 20" Schwinns


----------



## bricycle (Dec 13, 2012)

I would agree on date. possibly a tad earlier. It was well built, not like a decade later even.


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 13, 2012)

Looks late teens to me but not familiar with that chainring.


----------



## widpanic02 (Dec 13, 2012)

*Serial*

For you serial number guru's.   F2C27X. I believe the last digit is x ?


----------



## widpanic02 (Dec 13, 2012)

*Serial correction!*

The serial number is actually F2C274!   The last digit is a 4 not a X.


----------



## sqrly (May 3, 2013)

That chainring has the center hole with two flats.  I believe most people here call it double D


----------



## MrColumbia (May 3, 2013)

It is very possible it's a Westfield built bike. If so the serial number indicates it is 1928. The fork looks to be the style they used on juvenile bikes. The Double D chainring was a Pope/Westfield design. They used different chainrings for each customer. It is not the one used on the Columbia line. I have a few other Westfield catalogs from 1928 and the chainring doesn't match any of those either.


----------



## bike (May 3, 2013)

*your work*

area- is neat and cleann.......


----------



## ridingtoy (May 3, 2013)

Somehow I missed this thread up until now. It could also be as small as a 14". I have a 1933 girls 14" bicycle - http://www.flickr.com/photos/toys-prams/4662445740/in/photostream - that is similar in design. For small bikes, they have plenty of weight almost like the frame was made from schedule 80 pipe. I can tell yours is older just by the style hand grips, if original. I'll check my collector book to see if I can find a close match.

Dave


----------



## ridingtoy (May 6, 2013)

Couldn't find an exact match, however that chain ring looks to be the same as on a 1928 Gendron Wheel Co. 14" bicycle illustration I came across. The bicycle head tube on that one is the longer type, but the rear part of the frame looks the same. That Gendron bike came with fenders and without chain guard.

Dave


----------

